# Mac Mini Dans Imac G4



## Ipod-tow (2 Février 2014)

Bonjour, je ressort un sujet qui a fait couler beaucoup d'encre.

ma question reste simple, Après avoir vue une vidéo youtube sur un Imac g4 transformé.
Aujourd'hui, car après X forum je n'ai pas trouvé de réponse à ma question, Peut-on enfin brancher l'écran de l'imac tournesol à un mac mini intégré à l'intérieur ?

J'ai un contacte avec une excellente boite informatique spécialisé dans apple 
qui me garantie que mettre un mac mini dans un tournesol est tout à fait possible.
Il ma cité un de ses exploits "mettre un mac pro dans un Imac" 

Alors j'ai bien envie d'attaquer le démontage complet intégrer le mac mini dedans et qu'ils finalisent l'assemblement de l'écran.

Mais je voudrais être sur que l'écran ce relie bien. Merci


----------



## CBi (2 Février 2014)

Ça à l'air un poil plus compliqué que simplement "brancher l'écran sur un Mac mini" 
Voir ici : http://www.dremeljunkie.com/2013/01/20-imac-g4-intel-nuc-ivy-bridge-aio-mod.html


----------



## Ipod-tow (2 Février 2014)

Oui j'ai bien vue ces vidéos.
ainsi que le site qui explique la démarche a faire par le même auteur je crois.
Malheureusement je ne parle pas anglais xD


----------



## CBi (3 Février 2014)

Ipod-tow a dit:


> Oui j'ai bien vue ces vidéos.
> ainsi que le site qui explique la démarche a faire par le même auteur je crois.
> Malheureusement je ne parle pas anglais xD



Après avoir lu les articles et vu les vidéos je peux te dire que l'apprentissage de l'anglais n'est pas la principale difficulté de la transformation


----------



## titigrou (13 Août 2016)

Hello,

Je déterre un peu un cadavre, mais tu as avancé?

J'ai pour projet de "mettre" un mac mini dans un tournesol, j'ai pas encore récupéré le matériel mais ça ne saurait tarder!


----------



## CBi (14 Août 2016)

Moi, je n'ai pas avancé (mes 2 Tournesols marchent toujours très bien!) mais depuis notre dernier échange, l'auteur de la modif originale a publié, l'an dernier, une mise à jour complète de son tutoriel. Ceci dit, si un jour je me lance, mon idée serait de faire quelque chose de moins radical, faute de temps = avec un iPad Pro ?


----------



## USB09 (15 Août 2016)

L'objet est beau mais faudrait aussi changer l'écran.


----------

